# Possible Pellet Gun and/or Slingshot purchase. A little help from my friends???



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

My step-father and I, together, have accumulated enough fire power as well as ammunition for enough protection for my mother and my wife until we see fit. As far as what we have and how much will be left unsaid. So for this particular conversation I'm wanting to stick on the topic of Slingshots and Pellet/BB Guns. I don't want a thread of a debate between which is better or more reliable/practical because like I stated, I am _very_ pro-gun and would like to pick up a new hobby and skill with a slingshot or BB gun. Any information, websites, products, insight, suggestions, or anything at all from the forum members is very very appreciated and welcomed. What do you think guys, do I buy the good old fashioned slingshot? Or do I go the "You'll shoot your eye out with a Red Rider" BB gun route?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Go to YOUTube and type in *Airgun Academy*, there are tons of videos on airguns they will tell you everything you need to know about them. As far as slingshots, I have a couple about all I can say is practice and buy spare rubber replacements.
I have considered getting a higher quality one (air gun, not sling shot), I think the break barrel Nitro Piston type might be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

OK Thanks a ton, I'll check that out. So Moonshinedave, you think purchasing either/or for an emergency hunting/defense back up is fairly safe investment. I figured either an air gun or slingshot could be carried on you at all times, with no second thought, while hiking/camping and during an emergency/survival situation, so why not? HaHa


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a sling bow, which is a good mix between a bow and a sling. It will fire rocks, pebbles, shot, lead balls etc as well as arrows. It is lethal to a range of 100 yards with the arrow, and 50 yards with the former items.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

KYPrepper said:


> OK Thanks a ton, I'll check that out. So Moonshinedave, you think purchasing either/or for an emergency hunting/defense back up is fairly safe investment. I figured either an air gun or slingshot could be carried on you at all times, with no second thought, while hiking/camping and during an emergency/survival situation, so why not? HaHa


You are welcome, I figure, they may become a time when a person might want to take a rabbit or whatever without letting everyone around know what you're up to. No, air guns aren't completely silent, but a lot more so than a firearm. I've got an el'cheapo now, but someday may well invest in a better quality one. A sling shot at close range might also someday put dinner on the table without drawing attention.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

nephilim said:


> I have a sling bow, which is a good mix between a bow and a sling. It will fire rocks, pebbles, shot, lead balls etc as well as arrows. It is lethal to a range of 100 yards with the arrow, and 50 yards with the former items.


That's some pretty good shooting, better than I'll ever be. Slingbow? I would like to see a pic of that thing.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Not mine, but similar. You can remove the arrow attachment so it becomes a sling.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> That's some pretty good shooting, better than I'll ever be. Slingbow? I would like to see a pic of that thing.


You and me both!!! Now that sounds like something interesting HaHa definitely want to check that out.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

KY I have to ask what the overall use will be, if quiet kills and your as well armed as you say, I would go a supresser or 2 with the firearm of your choice, I see a note on hiking, (I assume you have a concealed weapons permit) and you will have a sidearm and ammo with you?? 

but to your choice, air rifle, minimal extra training, and some are better than a .22


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh ok so the arrow shooting mech is an attachment, seriously cool. Thanks looks pretty fun, especially with that tactical light on it HaHa somebody knocked the old fashioned slingshot I mentioned straight out of the park!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I am rather fond of my NP .22 air rifle. It shoots pointed pellets through half inch plywood.

I also like a decent wrist rocket type slingshot and have found it rather effective at ranges up to 25 yards or so. As a youth I kept us supplied in "squib" for the table with one (pigeons for those who don't know -- and yes, they eat well!).


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Pheniox17, I wont be suppressing any firearm of mine, I'd prefer to just get a slingshot or air gun like I mentioned in the original post HaHA. And I wasn't trying to "brag" about being well-armed, I said that to not have anyone even mentioning firearms in this thread(didn't work HaHa) hence the reason I sought out the specific section of "Slingshots, Bows, etc" and not "How to/Why to Suppress your firearms." And as for the reason of use, again previously stated, just picking up a hobby. Maybe in the emergency situation used for small game hunting. I want my guns the way I and my partner(step-daddy) have them, and that is with them going BOOM!!!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nephilim said:


> Not mine, but similar. You can remove the arrow attachment so it becomes a sling.


ok.how much?? and can it be pulled down for shipping??


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

pastornator said:


> I am rather fond of my NP .22 air rifle. It shoots pointed pellets through half inch plywood.
> 
> I also like a decent wrist rocket type slingshot and have found it rather effective at ranges up to 25 yards or so. As a youth I kept us supplied in "squib" for the table with one (pigeons for those who don't know -- and yes, they eat well!).


Sounds like something I need to look into. Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine set me back £50 for the sling and £30 for the bow attachment.

Replacement rubbers are around £15 a piece.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

KYPrepper said:


> Pheniox17, I wont be suppressing any firearm of mine, I'd prefer to just get a slingshot or air gun like I mentioned in the original post HaHA. And I wasn't trying to "brag" about being well-armed, I said that to not have anyone even mentioning firearms in this thread(didn't work HaHa) hence the reason I sought out the specific section of "Slingshots, Bows, etc" and not "How to/Why to Suppress your firearms." And as for the reason of use, again previously stated, just picking up a hobby. Maybe in the emergency situation used for small game hunting. I want my guns the way I and my partner(step-daddy) have them, and that is with them going BOOM!!!!!


i had to ask...

and wasn't pointing out bragging or bragging rights was more trying to work out why?? why you want it?? why you would consider it's use for hiking?? and such when a majority get them for silent hunting... 
for a hobby, get both, the slingshot will be more challenging and a new skill when a air rifle will be another tool for you to play with when .22 ammo gets more expensive, plenty of good entry level examples out there


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Pastornator, I checked out some of those NP .22 air rifles, and those are pretty slick. Thanks for the lead. And my step-dad mentioned a old school sling shot(He's 60) from his childhood and he swears up and down with a steel ball for your projectile, he could bring down a Doe in one shot(He is also full of piss and vinegar in my personal opinion HaHa but all in good nature) so I think I'm more or less looking for some sort of ancient artifact slingshot from since the beginning of time that's in his own words, "just a Y shaped stick with a Heavy-Duty rubber band on it" HaHaHa.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Pretty cool setup, I've seen slingshots made into slingbows, but didn't know they could be bought (should have known). Thanks for posting pic.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

He isn't wrong. With a Ball Bearing I can kill a rabbit at 50 yards, and its pretty much silent all the way. Getting a headshot, yeh not so easy, but a kill shot is easy enough. If you injure the animal, then you follow it and kill it by doing a point blank head shot when its dropped to the floor.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

I think the only reason I would consider carrying it for hiking, Phoneix17, was more the hobby aspect than survival aspect. I'm a big kid at heart and while I'm hiking, I can't help the notion to shoot a squirrel or bird or knock some pine cones or crab apples down from a tree with one eye closed drawing back that band to release a marble at what feels like a million miles per hour HaHa. And I guess I was wanting some names of entry level examples of air rifles and pellet guns. Even with the big kid in me, I never got into BB guns. It was a slingshot, to paintball, to real guns if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

using paintballs for target practice is a great way to see how accurate you are with a sling. It allows you to shoot at a target and see visually if you need to adjust.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Consider getting some super-colbi or cb shorts for your bolt operated 22. Most of the sound that you will hear will be the pellet slapping the target. Almost any subsonic 22 is very quiet in a manually operated long gun


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

All great advice, thanks fellas!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

KYPrepper said:


> Pastornator, I checked out some of those NP .22 air rifles, and those are pretty slick. Thanks for the lead. And my step-dad mentioned a old school sling shot(He's 60) from his childhood and he swears up and down with a steel ball for your projectile, he could bring down a Doe in one shot(He is also full of piss and vinegar in my personal opinion HaHa but all in good nature) so I think I'm more or less looking for some sort of ancient artifact slingshot from since the beginning of time that's in his own words, "just a Y shaped stick with a Heavy-Duty rubber band on it" HaHaHa.


The newer air rifles are anything BUT toys. I expect that mine would handle medium sized game -- stuff in the racoon size and equivalent -- with carefully placed shots. It is not completely silent, but more so than spring piston models. It packs quite a wallop, close, I'd say, to a .22 CB cap load and ammo is only dollars for hundreds!

Regarding the slingshot, mine was a constant companion on the farm while growing up. It handled mean dogs, birds, skunks, etc., plus anything else I felt like shooting. I just used smooth stones, something plentiful in southern Wisconsin, as the glacial activity gave us a preponderance of round gravel stones -- not quite ball bearings (best by far) or marbles (also good, but light), but they will do for free. They will easily shoot clear through a can of coke at 25 steps.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a Benjamin Genisis break action in .22 with a built in supressor. There is a next generation model out that relaced mine, but it's a sub $200 .22 cal airgun that take most any varmit, snake, squirrell, etc. Gamo makes some great sub $200 rifles as well.

Fun as hell, it is.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KYPrepper said:


> My step-father and I, together, have accumulated enough fire power as well as ammunition for enough protection for my mother and my wife until we see fit. As far as what we have and how much will be left unsaid. So for this particular conversation I'm wanting to stick on the topic of Slingshots and Pellet/BB Guns. I don't want a thread of a debate between which is better or more reliable/practical because like I stated, I am _very_ pro-gun and would like to pick up a new hobby and skill with a slingshot or BB gun. Any information, websites, products, insight, suggestions, or anything at all from the forum members is very very appreciated and welcomed. What do you think guys, do I buy the good old fashioned slingshot? Or do I go the "You'll shoot your eye out with a Red Rider" BB gun route?


You can make slingshots/bows considerably more powerful by upgrading to thicker tubing. There is no let off like a compound bow so start doing some chinups and pushups.

If you have access to liquid nitrogen, you can snip the original tubing, freeze it so it is hard as a tree branch, then insert it into the larger diameter/thickness tubing.

Then an arrow will be very fast or you can launch fist sized rocks. Be careful , don't hit you knuckles


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you want a real pellet rifle check out quackenbush


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Appreciate the advice, I'll look into that, Mad Trapper.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I see that this thread is a little old but I will post anyway! 

My vote is for the spring-piston air rifle. They are typically VERY reliable and instead of wearing out with use, they have the habit of "wearing in" by producing higher velocity as the parts seat with each other. Spring piston types create no internal air pressure until the trigger is pulled, so there is no leakage of air if left in a "ready-to-fire" condition. The spring itself IS under pressure but it is made for that type of use. The only wear item is typically the piston seal but those are good for many thousands of shots before needing replacement...if ever. Most people never get to that point. The only recommendation for most of them is to put a drop or two of "air rifle oil" into the chamber maybe every 2,000 or 3,000 rounds. It must be oil intended for air rifle use as most other oils will "deisel" (explode) under the high pressure levels created by the piston on firing. This "explosion", though small, has a great liklihood of ruining the gun. The ammo is very inexpensive, a tin of 500 pellets will cost you around $10 (IIRC) and is small enough to put into the front pocket of a pair of jeans and forgotten about. Within their range limits they (if you don't buy a CHEAPO) can be tack-drivingly accurate and are very able to take small / medium sized game. When I bought mine some years ago (an RWS brand capable of 900 fps.) it was one of the very best in the velocity department. Nowadays they are producing upwards of 1300 fps. depending on which model you select. You can store 10,000 rounds easily inside a regular military ammo can and they will still be as shootable and as accurate in 100 years as they will be the day you bought them. Just like a rimfire of a centerfire arm, you will have to find out which type of pellets your rifel prefers...then buy a lifetime supply. The .177 cal. rifles are by and large extremely accurate and deadly but if more power is needed the .22 cal. types will provide nearly as much kill-power as your regular .22 LR. If you wish to teach a newcomer the skill of shooting a firearm, start them with an air rifle. The skills of sighting, holding, trigger release, etc. are all the same...and you can impart that practice with an incredibly cheap expenditure of ammo. In addition, a beginner will be better off shooting a single-shot device as opposed to other designs. The scopes for spring-piston air rifles are different from regular types (the stresses are very different, believe it or not) so be aware and buy only those specifically made for them. 
Slingshots may have their place, but, in my opinion, their uses are few, their range very limited and, most importantly, the skill required to reliably produce trully respectable results demands an investment in practice far beyond what most of us have the time for. As for being quiet...any weapon is quiet until you fire it...and, at that point, game will hear the snap of a slingshot the moment it is released and usually react by fleeing, just as they would with a firearm. As with anything else, your first shot is your best chance. Archery, to my mind, is far better and able to produce results with an equal expenditure of diligence. A modern crossbow is a much better implement with greater range, accuracy and power. I will admit, however, that I have yet to see any crossbow which can be had as cheaply, nor ammo obtained as readily as a slingshot's.
True, a spring-piston arm can produce a loud report, but no more than any .22 LR will create...and usually much less. 

Reliability, cheap to load and shoot, accuracy, usefullness...and you already possess the skillset needed, what elsc can I say...go out and get one!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

If you haven't made your decision yet (Thread is kind of old) Check out the Survival Slingshot Survival Slingshot | Bring a tool, not a toy! The basic unit is $50.00. The archer version is pricey at $130.00 Survival Slingshot Archery | Survival Slingshot

Overall I think that it is a pretty cool and durable product. I am saving up to get the basic model.


----------

